# Sticky  What's My Type Questionnaire



## Flatlander

Post this in a new thread in this section, and typers who look will give you their best shot.



SilverRvn said:


> SilverRyn's typing.


----------



## Spades

Yes, @SilverRvn, post it in a new separate thread. Thanks @Flatlander! Now edit your post so it doesn't take up so much space


----------



## Panoramiq

anyone that doesn't get through reading the questionnaire is a Feeler.


----------



## Flatlander

Ninim said:


> anyone that doesn't get through reading the questionnaire is a Feeler.












Why?


----------



## pandamiga

Hi guys. I decided to use this questionnaire. Do any of you mind typing me? Even if you've typed me before old and new ideas are fine.

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/111967-im-feeling.html

Thankles ^_^


----------



## Cross

EDIT:
How could I have missed the letters in INCREASED SIZE AND *BOLD *FORMAT?
:dry: | :blushed:


----------



## cyamitide

If people could take a few *MBTI tests* and post their results in their questionnaire that would be very helpful towards determining their type. Thank you.


----------



## Momo Jojo

mmm


----------



## Momo Jojo

Oh, and I test equally for ENFP and ENTP :kitteh:


----------



## Spades

Momo Jojo said:


> Oh, and I test equally for ENFP and ENTP :kitteh:


Please don't respond in this thread. Make a new one and remove the response =)


----------



## Momo Jojo

Fiiiiine


----------



## Violet Bird

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Nothing particularly different about this time in my life. Female, 61

1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

This is not working for me.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

My initial thoughts are what we should do - what is the best course of action - to get the car fixed. Anyone mechanically-minded? Anybody have Triple-A and a cell phone to call them? etc. My outward reactions would look pretty calm. I'd want everyone to minimize the freaking-out and emotional hysterics, and rather for all of us to remain calm and focus on the solution.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do? I dislike parties pretty much. I'd try to get out of it myself, find another way home by myself, or try to talk the driver out of going. If I was stuck going along, I'd try for a commitment of a relatively short stay at the party.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

If I felt fairly certain of my own, differing belief, I might ask the friend why they thought that, and where did they get some of their information. I would almost certainly avoid any kind of conversation that says "I am right, and you are wrong." If I did express my own differing opinion, I'd probably end it with , "To each their own, though."

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? Depends on how earth-shattering a thing we're talking about. If it's really important, I might really be surprised and shaken to find out that different things can occur than just what I previously thought. This is kind of vague.... I might be unhappy to find out my former beliefs and experiences were mistaken, if believing those things made me feel happy or secure. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Values - integrity, compassion, civility. Values my parents instilled and I bought into it. To act in accordance with those beliefs will give me pride, peace, contentment and a guilt-free conscience. They could change I suppose if someone really backed me into a corner and I had to "fight my way" out of the corner. Then I might not be so civil or compassionate.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I seem to be pretty good at reading people's intentions and predicting their behavior, or understanding the reason for their behavior. I find myself often enough helping friends or those close to me by explaining what might have motivated someone in their life to act in such-and-such a way. When I get later information, I find I'm usually pretty spot-on. What I would change about my personality would be to not be so withdrawn and remote.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

Hunches and gut feelings for me are usually correct and I will therefore act on them. They are most often triggered when someone around me has an ulterior motive in something they're doing with me/saying to me.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Unfortunately not much physically energizes me. Or do you mean mentally? Mentally I'm stimulated by exploring reading material on subjects of interest (or watching a good National Geographic program) - I might go wandering off into past history and read about situations and people I find exciting. Or it might be astronomy and the universe. What drains me the most is needy, needy people or hyper-excited non-stop chattery people. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I don't want people to see how down-in-the-dumps I am so much of the time. I try (positive affirmations) to keep myself more upbeat, present myself in a more upbeat manner, but sometimes I just am dragging physically, mentally and emotionally. Why I would like to repress that around others is first there's probably nothing anyone else can do to help me with that, and secondly, it's a drag to be around someone who is mopey-dopey.


----------



## pastabomber

I should try doing this for fun as well as seeing input as to whether I am actually an INFJ or not~^-^


----------



## Waltk0313

Type me, please.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions? - *first thought "This can't be happening"...outwardly I would probably curse in a low voice.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?* I would skip the party and find an alternative way home.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?- *Don't really care. Everyone has the right to their own opinion. I wouldn't say anything.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?* It depends on the situation but most things I would ignore.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?* I an an observer of life not a participant. I would like to change that to experience what everyone else seems to.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why? *Reading, spending time with family,playing my guitar., sleeping. (b) socializing, being with people, hard labor, long periods of study or readin non fiction.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why? *I tend to surpress my true feelings/opinions. I know they are only opinions and don't really matter in the long run.*


----------



## Silentlove

Waltk0313 said:


> Type me, please.
> 
> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions? - *first thought "This can't be happening"...outwardly I would probably curse in a low voice.*
> 
> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?* I would skip the party and find an alternative way home.*
> 
> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?- *Don't really care. Everyone has the right to their own opinion. I wouldn't say anything.*
> 
> 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?* It depends on the situation but most things I would ignore.*
> 
> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?* I an an observer of life not a participant. I would like to change that to experience what everyone else seems to.*
> 
> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why? *Reading, spending time with family,playing my guitar., sleeping. (b) socializing, being with people, hard labor, long periods of study or readin non fiction.*
> 
> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why? *I tend to surpress my true feelings/opinions. I know they are only opinions and don't really matter in the long run.*


Hmm.. Possibly ISFP? Although, most of what you would do is actually what I would probably do in those certain situations too lol


----------



## ReinaAlexandria

Help? 

2: First thought would be to keep myself and everyone with me calm. Even distract them with talking about how great the concert will be. Nothing can get done if everyone's scared or too worried to think. Outward reaction maybe a bit nervous but I'd try to be as calm as possible both for myself and for them.


3: I look forward to it. I'd go as well. Though with my friends, I'd hold out on drinking (I'm only 18 anyway) so I can drive just in case.


4: My inner thought would be to wonder what brought this up for her to comment about but if she questions it I'll explain my reasoning but listen to her if she's making any good points.


5: Inwardly I'd be horrified, outwardly I'll be thinking of ways to act on it if I can. It'd be a bit harder if I'm only seeing it.


6: Empathy, compassion, honesty, mercy over justice but still value justice, intellect, fact, questioning and reasoning, opportunities to improve, etc. Determining them came through experience, reading and questioning/thinking. If someone presents an argument with both fact and emotional conviction against it.


7: My compassion, I guess. Or my optimism. I truly care about others and try to help as best I can. I always look for as much good in others and everything as possible. If I could change anything it'd be my problem with being too willing to change to win acceptance. I think of others before myself even to the point of forgetting myself. I want to finf a way to keep who I am intact without losing myself.


8: I take my gut feelings very seriously. In most situations that they're triggered it's always been for good reason.


9: Anything with lots to do to keep me involved. Even if it's more relaxed. What drains me is anything too repetitive and monotonous. A major lack of variety bores me.


10: I try to keep any negativity I feel to myself unless I absolutely have to. I don't like to make anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## Soren Aabye

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Feeling and Thinking may be biased because I have lived a life without acceptance, a home, and without a kind friend. So maybe me coming across as a feeler isn't the case. I've probably just been attacked by people throughout my life, so I have low confidence, low self-esteem and me being easily hurt isn't due to personality but behavior - I get easily hurt because I am shy, anxious, stressed, and full of worry when around people, and I pick up from nuances that people around me don't pick up. For instance, I don't get hurt when people call me ugly, fat, stupid, an asshole, but I get easily hurt when people start treating me a certain way - I don't get hurt by jokey insults, but I get easily hurt through tone of voice, and when people start treating me like a dog. I feel I have a developed Ti because of the cognitive functions test, and because of the descriptions. 

1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

I couldn't see the picture.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Trick question, I would never go out with friends to a favorite band/artist/musician. I could easily listen to them on youtube, or I could easily use my huge stereo system. Though if this is a hypothetical, my initial thoughts are: A) Oh cool its like a movie I know whats going to happen next B) This is a lot more fun then going to my favorite band/artist/musician. C) I hope everyone dies and I'm the last one to survive E) Maybe I should stay in the car and get my friends to get help. My outwards reactions are A) This is new B) See, I knew taking a car was a bad idea.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Go to the party and smoke a lot of pot. The worst that can happen is death, but when is that not the worst that can happen?

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Argue intill you win is my inward reaction and my outward reaction. Though if my friend was new to the subject, I would secretly laugh in my head on how poorly his argument is. I don't argue with people who aren't challenges.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Repeat answer for question 4.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I don't value much but I'll give it a shot. I value being around weird people. I determined the value because its the highest enjoyment in life - being around weird people. They can only change if I become a boring conformist. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

What distinguishes me from other types is that I am super engaging and super persistence in talking about philosophy. One thing I could change about my personality is my shyness. Why? Because it keeps me away from making new friendships.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I listen to my hunches or gut feelings as an initial reaction, and temper them with deductive logic, then if my deductive logic is screwy, I go back to my hunch and act. They are triggered in video games, meeting new people, and predicting things in poorly written movies, games, and stories.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

When I argue, talk about ideas, and meet weird people. When I cannot argue, when I cannot talk about ideas, when I meet boring people. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I repress internal thought processes such as: This person is fake, this person should die, this person is probably boring like the others. So pretty much questioning a persons authenticity, utter hate for the average person because of my personal experience with them. Why? Because it has gotten me into trouble when I expressed it, I've grown tact, and I am mature - So I don't say the like.


----------



## skysailing

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Well, currently there isn't anything. But during the school year I get really stressed because of the homework load. I'm kind of hyped up from studying in a relaxed atmosphere right now, but that's nothing new.
Um, I am an adolescent with very controlling parents. I am female. I, um, go to a prep boarding school.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachel16857/8603076986/in/explore-2013-03-30
The bird is very self-absorbed in itself and is calling out to others to show its dominance. I don't particularly like the photo--the focus is all on the bird and how it seems to own everything.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
Initial thought: "Oh, no, we're going to die/Oh, no, we're not going to make it in time! I hate this car. Why did I agree to let them drive me?"
Outward: "Does anyone have a cellphone or a triple-A membership? We should get out of the car because I've heard there are many accidents on sides of the highways. Let's stay a little away while calling triple-A and waiting for them to help us." Or "Does anyone have a friend who is going in this direction/would be willing to drive us there? If not, I can call my parents and see if they're willing to drive us there instead of driving us back."

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
I don't think it's very responsible unless they call their parents and get an "Ok". I would stick around if my parents agreed to it/it wouldn't be very late/if I didn't have an other ride.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Inward: "That's wrong. I don't know where you got that information/idea, but it is incorrect."
Outwardly: I would probably make a disagreeable face but not say anything. I wouldn't want the small car to hold our arguing if I'm with some of my louder friends. I might make a joke of what they said.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
Well, I am extremely stubborn. I'm not very open to new ideas. If it's (and this is an extreme case) someone making fun of my parents or family because of me, I would get extremely angry. They can make fun of me, but making fun of my family or anyone close to me is out of the question. I would probably scream at them, though I do not scream in public. I also have a very expressive face, so I would probably be staring in angry silence at them. I wouldn't talk to that person anymore, assuming I did, and ignore them if they say "hello" or something of the like.
If I'm having a calm debate with one of my friends, I would be fine with it. I would just ignore the difference because they're a good person.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
I don't believe in rule-breaking. It is there for a reason. People don't just make rules for fun. They're to prevent you from getting in trouble and making trouble.
I went to a Roman Catholic private school for my elementary school years although I am not Roman Catholic. As a result, I was bullied around my fourth grade years. I've been very protective of anyone weaker or something like that every since. I've also been a very sensitive person since I was young.
I recently took an ethics class, and I loved it! My views changed a bit, but not on anything big. I just want everyone to be happy and to care about others and no one to have any ulterior motives.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
A) I'm not sure. Maybe nothing. Maybe how angry I can get, but can't have really mean thoughts. I think we all have our periods of thinking mean thoughts. I can't quite word my mean thoughts unless I am particularly angry or in an extremely stressful or uncomfortable state. More times it's just feeling a general distaste. Maybe it's how my personality fluctuates a lot depending on where I am, who I'm with, the situation I am in. I am also a very big coward in general (bugs, heights, dark places, people who look like villains in movies), but would be willing to sacrifice myself for a best friend and not family probably.
B) I wish I was more open and forgiving. I think it would help me get more enlightened later in life. But I'm not. I'm very stubborn and close-minded, I think.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
Hunches--I'm not very sure. I have VERY VIVID dreams. Sometimes I can't tell if they were in regular life or if they were a dream. So sometimes I can mix up "dream hunches" with "real life hunches" which is a bit confusing. My gut feelings is always that the person is sweet and nice. I don't exactly trust everyone. I think they're nice and wonderful from afar and build an idea of what I want them to be but am almost always disappointed. I'm not sure how they're triggered.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
A) Sleeping despite the fact that sometimes when I wake up from a saga-long dream, I feel a little tired.
B) Trying to keep a conversation with someone I don't know well. It's just horrible because I think I'm a very bland person to everyone else until they find me with my friends.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I repress most of my thoughts/feelings because others just won't understand. My mom once gave me an example of this and it's stuck. I also think harmony with the others around me would be best. If that means keeping my mouth shut, I'll do it. I also don't really like sharing what I feel around others because they'll judge me.


----------



## rezafachri7

Please enlighten me, i need help.

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

i'm a 20 y.o male, my current state of mind, in a midst conflict of opposing ideas. Getting pressed by everyone i know to become who they want me to be for almost my entire lifetime. At first i just following their game, just hoping that they finally accept and acknowledge me.
And now, after the first 2 decades on my life, i'm starting to feel torn apart. In one side i'm getting sick being pressed, i want to be who i want me to be. In another side i think they just want me to do the best on my life. And i'm torn which one i should do.


1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
20130401-IMG_9856-2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I pick this picture because of the cherry blossoms, i admire their beauty, and so do the girl on the pic. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
My initial thought: find out what causes the car break down, are any of us is able to fix the problem, and prepared to call for help.
My outward reactions: keep calm, panicking would be just getting us nowhere, and tell my group about what i thought.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
I'll have some agreement first with them about how long we'll be at the party, remind them about the car's previous break down, and rationalize with them to faster we go back to home, better. And if agreement is achieved between us, i'll keep in touch and make sure no one violates our agreement.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
If i'm not too tired and able to fall asleep in:
- Inward reaction: listening to his/her point while measuring it with my own point. waiting he/she finishes his/her point and waiting to make my counter-argument.
- Outward: Telling about his/her point measurement against my point as brief and to the point as possible.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
First, think. i'd try to rationalize what i saw/experienced and comparing them to what my beliefs/experiences/habits.
2nd, if what i saw/experienced giving more insight or giving me additional knowledge/information/benefit to me, i don't mind to tolerate and assimilate them with my belief/experience/habit.
3rd, if it's not making any point against my belief/experiences/habit or too weak to breaking my point s down, i would dismiss and ignore it.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
I'm a good listener and observer. My friends often comes to me for some advice and opinion about their problem. My parents and relatives always pointed out my ability to notice things that they tend to overlook.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a. I'm detached, not a stranger-friendly person, and tend to overthink stuff.
b. My overthinkness. This have been driving me nuts for putting high expectations to people and makes me a little bit paranoid, hard to trust people. And in the end i'm the who got harmed by my own overthinkness.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I think hunches or gut feeling is a subconscious self who trying to help us to get over a matter/problem. They're additional point to making a last-minute judgment. My gut feelings most often triggered when two opposing sides have equal points, and i need to make the judgment call as soon as possible.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a. find something interesting that drives my curiosity and rational mind nuts ; sleeping ; hanging out with my not-so-many friends and laughing out loud together.
b. social events where i have to meet-and-greet with strangers ; boring family outings where i always ended up as a babysitter ; pointless discussion with prideful rockhead people.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I repress my thought and feeling towards the others because: a. it would take ages to make them understand my points without giving broaden elaboration ; b. they're too stubborn or lazy to think and understand my points ; c. when i'm physically tired, mentally drained, or not in the right mood to talk about it.


----------



## Spades

GAAAH, This thread needs to be LOCKED!


----------



## Wintercat

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*I started this last night and was pretty tired after working and an errand. Now I feel fine. 21 y/o female, decent mood. *

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

*Which random pic? Sorry. I see a lot of ‘em. Did you mean “a” random one?*

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

*Pretending it’s something other than a concert as I would never go to one, I would be a bit worried if we still have time, and very worried if we didn’t. if a particularly person I know is with me I’d also feel dread and annoyance because I know his cussing fit is about to come and I don’t have patience or energy for tantrums like that.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*I dislike parties (unless family ones, and even then…) so I’d feel nervous and not really want to go.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

*If it’s a close friend I’d obviously feel less worried about angering them by countering what they say. I’d try to calmly counter their claim’s impracticality and use rational points. If we start arguing, I might be a bit defensive because I’m annoyed. If it isn’t my friend (the only one I’m actually close to) I might not say anything, but likely if it’s a friend I would still try to point out the inconsistencies or whatever with what they’re saying.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*I’d feel conflicted about whether to say something or not. As you can probably tell I don’t like to get into heated fights. If feel I feel strongly enough compelled to say something (which isn’t likely, as most of the time this happens the people are not interacting with me so I’m unsure if it’s really my business, even if they’re morally wrong) I might throw a counter statement out there and try to say it politely, but feel nervous about it, or if I’m less afraid of the person, say it more coolly and not be as worried about what they’ll say. *

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

*My faith, loyalty, being polite and respectful even to rude people (ha! Easier said than done half the time!), generosity,* *emotional strength, justice/fair treatment. Most I’ve always had but some grew or come to be when I became a Christian and suddenly, you know, morals weren’t really an option anymore! *

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

*This is hard to explain. All I can try to say is how I think and see things- people and the universe. My mind constantly needs to think and wonder about everything. Like, if I meet a very nice person I help at work, I might “miss” them and wonder how they’re doing later or if I’ll see them again. My mind is constantly wondering or analyzing what might, could, would, or should be, or just ideas generally.* *I’m very sensitive to people and their intentions, even though I’m often wrong about what they might be. I’m too caught up in MY thoughts, I guess, to be able to properly guess or sense how they truly are, though I don’t often get close enough to people to know.*

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

*I don’t think I’ve ever had any TBH. What might’ve been a bad situation when a grown man talked to me at the bus stop when I was 14 and said if I ever needed some money I could go to his house to get some (he worded it better than this though). I pretended that sounded OK but I wasn’t foolish- you just know better than to go along with strangers like that, especially when you’re a young girl! It’s common sense! *

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

*Getting new ideas, discussing things I’m really into with someone who is also into them, seeing some kind of beauty and thinking/wondering about it (gorgeous music, a great sunset, beautiful scenery, etc).*
*Being around lots of people (especially getting ganged up on), loud music/sounds, terrible arguments, long driving, heavy labor.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

*How strongly I really feel about values and morals- many of them are actually controversial and I know for a fact would not be received well no matter how respectfully I presented them around certain people. I really WOULD love to throw them out there, too, but I’m too afraid of offending people even if they offend me (well, most of the time- sometimes I am too annoyed/angry to care if they’re really in the wrong), and having a ton of people turn against me and attack. Also how I sometimes am on the inside, how silly and strange I can be (be that I don’t mean the kind of silly and “strange” it’s COOL and HIP to be any more) like with my best friend because I know how cruel people can be if they think you’re weird or nerdy or whatever.*
*As to which question was the hardest, 7 no doubt, because, I don’t know, like I said, it’s just hard to explain how your own mind works. Easiest, the one about the party. Because that’s just a simple question. 10 pretty easy too. That’s because I am well aware of what I repress and often wish I didn’t.*


----------



## Spades

Spades said:


> *Please start a new thread when filling the questions out; don't post answers here.*


=)


----------



## Wintercat

I did, and the guy directed me to here.  So I guess I'm just not supposed to find out, lol.


----------



## Spades

Wintercat said:


> I did, and the guy directed me to here.  So I guess I'm just not supposed to find out, lol.


Just copy and paste your answers onto your thread =)


----------



## Wintercat

Spades said:


> Just copy and paste your answers onto your thread =)


OK, thanks. and sorry for not reading this thread better. :blushed:


----------



## Fudgecakesss

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

View attachment 73496

It's the golden gate bridge in San Francisco, across the bay from Oakland. I really like unique bridges like this one. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
Probably just an empty tank. I sigh out of annoyance because I was probably in deep thought.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
I would rather just go home. I don't really like parties. I prefer hanging out and just eating.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
I come up with a good counter-point in a matter of seconds and I make an argument. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I usually just ignore it.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
Some of my most important values are intellectualism and open-mindedness.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
The amount of cumulative knowledge and the ability to come up with arguments without any logical fallacies. But I wish school was a whole lot easier.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
About every thirty minutes. They are most triggered when I am reading about psychology and political science.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Debates, thinking, and learning all energize me a ton. The first gives me an adrenaline rush. But just about all social situations drain me, along with playing mindless games.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I repress most of my thoughts because I will just confuse people when I explain it and it would be wasted energy.


----------



## OberonHuxley

*posting mine soon..*



Spades said:


> "Juicy" is exactly how I describe things like this! Awesome ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you like it ^_~
> 
> And yeah, I put in 1-2 of your questions, as well as the rest of your suggestions, more subtly. They were a great help!


Hopefully this will work because I need to know!


----------



## usernamer

i can't find the picture on the link. there's more than one.


----------



## downtheline

Let's hope it works.


----------



## smartgal16

mockingbird king | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

My impression of this picture was that of peace of mind and elegance. Along with simple beauty. I wanted to be that bird. Looking beautiful, alone, can figure out things by itself like how to drink water from the bowl n all.


2. I'll be irrtated and mad as hell inside. If the friends are close ones Id be angry n complain. If they r not that close, be silent and try to cheer everyone up and think of a solution. wierd...hmmm...

3.I dont drive, nor do I drink, so i will feel better i have a companion. But I will show my friends a good time by being very jovial, optimistic and pleASANt.

4. I will inwardly find that person insensitive to ppl like me. But outwardly, i will tolerate and try to show my point of view without coming across as offending or aggressive.

5.I hate confrontations. So i leave the person alone or try to change the topic.

6. Some of my most important values is personal ethics, being a fighter by nature and love for humanity. You need to be brave and intelligent enough to know how to survive when your caught in a "death valley". They can change if I find out that the person I love isn't strong enough and sometimes they will need to learn through love n support how to survive.

7. I'm considered a "cheerleader" by everyone who knows me. I make ppl feel comfortable and happy. The one thing Id like to change abt. myself is if I was a natural at designing complex systems like engineering. I'm good at maths but wish I had a natural mechanical desire.

8. I don't trust hunches or gut feelings, I try to be logical. However I know logic cannot explain everything, so when I'm walking in a shady place and I "feel" like id be in danger, ill walk fast or run. Or when I'm visiting friends n relatives and leave the room for a while. I get a hunch they were talking abt. me and I trust it.

9. Activities that challenge me mentally energizes me. It should be something new. If feel life should be like a classroom. I love socializing too. No matter how tired i am, i make it a point to socialize with my friends. what drains me is boredom and mundane tasks and strict schedules with no flexibility.

10. I repress my real "bad" opinions abt. others and try to be nice all the time. I dont ever remember telling a person i dont like them. 

10.

7.


----------



## synod

Great. I really like what you've acquired here, really like what you are stating and the way in which you say it.


----------



## Brodir

*1. *

All sizes | Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Very still and quiet, the bird is likely to change that. I wonder how that post/tree trunk got there, is it a post that was placed there or did the water level rise on a wooded area? It's unlikely to be excessively deep at that point. It's a very tranquil, beautiful picture but also dark and desolate.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Initial thoughts - Am annoyed but don't dwell on it. Reactions - Let's get out and see if it's any obvious problem and then call the AA/RAC if it isn't, or if it is but we cannot deal with the situation. I'd still be annoyed and inconvenienced but the situation would take my mind off it as long as i had something to do, also an element of excitement.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I would keep an eye on the driver to make sure they don't drink, and that would probably concern me for a while. By this point i'd probably just prefer to go home as i'd mentally and socially exhausted but unless i felt i urgently needed to return i would put up with this and try to have fun, although would probably just relax and keep to myself at the after-party, especially after a day like that. If there was a convenient option open of returning home, i would strongly consider taking it, but otherwise i'd try to have fun or at least slog on through. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
If it is something that clashes with my beliefs but is not factually incorrect, i would comment but approach cautiously, and try to explain why i think their beliefs are incorrect on that matter. If it is something that is factually incorrect i will try to correct that. Although if the claim clashes in only a minor way i might decide, depending on my mood, that it'd probably be more trouble arguing for it than the subject is worth.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Depends entirely on what it is, whether or not i'm prepared for the situation, whether it is dangerous or not and whether or not i have other urgent things to do that are just as important.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*A sense of proper justice and fair play, no double standards, meritocracy, the importance of the self preservation and self determination of a group provided it does not come at the excessive expense of others, and that the weak should not hold back the strong and the strong not exploit the weak in any excessive manner (for either case).
Determined through what i have seen of the world so far, my own internal compass of right and wrong (of which my upbringing is mostly responsible i expect). 
They may change when i see that one of my own values is absolutely not achievable or maintainable in any real form.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*I think the things that distinguish me the most is my low levels of sociability and some understandings of things that i think i do not share with the majority of the people around me, that have arisen through personal investigation.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*They can be very useful in very fast moving situations, but i do not rely on them if i have the choice of informed decisions. Generally more often triggered in fast moving stressful situations.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Being involved in a good story or learning about something i'm interested in and listening to music energizes me the most, if i'm in the right mood then socializing can energize me, although for a very limited time only really, maybe only a few minutes. Unwanted social activity or activities that feel like a waste of time make me feel lethargic and agitated.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*I tend to alter certain social and emotional responses sometimes, often i find myself in situations where i'm a bit out of the loop of the group i'm in, so i sometimes 'act' certain social rituals or emotions, although sometimes i do not need to. Other times what i'm feeling seems incorrect or unacceptable compared to what is expected so i might alter my behavior there if i know this. For example I've had a number of occasions where relatively mundane subjects make me want to express very strong emotion or for example i have an urge to laugh during a funeral or another serious event, although i think this is just my brain trying to automatically counter and balance out certain feelings? Of course there are times when i know exactly what's going on in a group situation, although probably more when i always feel like i'm missing certain things or behind in understanding the content of the conversation, although this is mainly just in groups.


----------



## jake2031

thank you so much. this is very good idea


----------



## David Garza

thanks


----------



## Ghostsoul

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...2-yet-another-questionnaire-thread-reply.html

Filled out here.


----------



## dumb and dummer

*honest answers*

0. I'm young and still unsure of myself - XSTX
1. the one with a train - I like trains
2. Honestly, I'm not really a fan of music live so couldn't care less.
3. I better get a backup plan - don't trust the driver.
4. Well that depends on what he said and the context, generally I couldn't care less.
5. Don't really have any.
6. Don't really have any.
7. Strong sensing and thinking as well as been shy around people.
8. Humans evolved away from gut feelings so I tend to only use them with logic and analysis.
9. Energise: Masturbation, self-esteem boost, exercise and sport. Drain: doing anything that requires a lot of patience or reading. 
10. I reduce my honesty as most people don't like honesty.


----------



## Amacey

@Tzara , okay lets get started


----------



## Tzara

Amacey said:


> @Tzara , okay lets get started


Ok, just start a new thread and answer these.


----------



## Amacey

@Tzara , I decided to type myself as an enfp. You were right about not trusting these tests they aren't really reliable . I really appreciated your support thanks a lot :tongue:


----------



## Tzara

Amacey said:


> @Tzara , I decided to type myself as an enfp. You were right about not trusting these tests they aren't really reliable . I really appreciated your support thanks a lot :tongue:


Ummm.. Ok  good to know ^^


----------

